# Which upcoming game are you excited to play?



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

In vein of a similar thread for movies, I decided to create this thread for discussing upcoming games that you are hyped for and anticipating to play.

Some of the upcoming games I am looking forward to are as follows:

* Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines 2: 

I really loved the story and writing of the original VtM:B, it was a unique blend of "Pen and Paper" RPG and Third/First person shooter. Memorable characters, incredible voice acting and gripping story line make this a damn good RPG, albeit one with a lot of bugs due to rushed development. I am looking forward to what they do in VtM:B2, will they keep the Pen and Paper influence or will they dumb it down like Skyrim. Regardless, I am hyped to try it out when it comes out.

* Cyberpunk 2077: 

This must be on everyone wish list. Made by CD Projekt Red and the gameplay trailer has hyped everyone. Nothing I can say about this that hasn't already been said.

* Everspace 2:

Everspace 1 is a somewhat monotonous "rogue-lite" space sim but I still liked its combat/flying mechanics, decent story and game progression. Though much of the gameplay loop is progressing through sectors to an end sector while upgrading your ship and combating enemies along the way. Everspace 2, however, is slated to be an open-world (space) RPG with a number of new mechanics, including the ability to go down and fly over a planets surface which was absent in the previous game. New ships and new economy mechanics have also been added and the story still seems good enough. I have the alpha for this and tried out the current iteration of the build. The game is not yet in early access.

* Rebel Galaxy - Outlaw:

Another space sim. I really liked Rebel Galaxy 1, it is a space sim where you fly capital ships, rather than small fighers and engage in naval-like combat with other ships with broadside weapons and turrets. While the story is paper thin, it's still decent since much of the activities you perform will be missions from a mission board on different space stations. Missions include hunting down pirates, retrieving some items from a dead drop, delivering goods to a blockaded station (or just delivering goods in general). This game is basically closest to being like the TV series Firefly, you can either become a pirate trading illegal goods or be a good guy hunting down pirates. Rebel Galaxy Outlaw is a prequel to Rebel Galaxy 1, where you play as one of the characters from the first part. However, you don't fly a capital ship here, you will be using a small-medium size craft, though the rest of the gameplay seems to be the same. This is already out on EGS, however I am waiting for it to some to Steam, for my own sanity of course.

* System Shock remake:

The development on this has been on hold for a while now since the development team is in the process of moving to Unreal engine from Unity. They had released a playable demo in Unity earlier but I think they have run out of funds. But I am still hopeful that they might come around someday.

* Serious Sam 4:

Because it's Serious Sam. It's always fun mowing down the forces of Mental in a portable cannon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2020)

For me, not upcoming but the remake of Mafia 1(City of Lost heaven).

Other than that, I want to see if Cyberpunk can stand up to the hype. For some reason it feels it just won't be able to live up that much. I'll be really surprised if CDPR pull it off. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> For me, not upcoming but the remake of Mafia 1(City of Lost heaven).
> 
> Other than that, I want to see if Cyberpunk can stand up to the hype. For some reason it feels it just won't be able to live up that much. I'll be really surprised if CDPR pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I want to try the Mafia 1 remake as well. The original had some pretty janky mechanics which I hope they will have fixed.

Cyberpunk 2077 I don't think will live up to the hype. There will be inevitable compromises. That happened with Witcher 3 and I am sure it will happen with this.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 1, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn (PC) : Heard too much praise about it on playstation. Was very excited to learn it was coming to PC.

Cyberpunk 2077: Yes please. Although I have lowered my expectations for various reasons, being in a city all the time could get repetitive and also so that I don't get too hyped. Not a big fan of 100% first person view. Although RDR2 showed me how much more immersive FPV can be


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn (PC) : Heard too much praise about it on playstation. Was very excited to learn it was coming to PC.


It's from Guerilla, who are owned by Sony. This makes this really surprising.

I hope they bring Bloodborne to PC someday.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 1, 2020)

^ yeah it was. Maybe the massive success of some games on PC was the motivation. Plus I think more PC users are buying games now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2020)

My list:
- Cyberpunk 2077
- Horizon Zero Dawn
- AC Valhalla
- Watch Dogs Legion


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2020)

Is it weird that I am not looking to buy/play any new games until I've gone through my existing library (at least the ones which I bought)? Witcher 2 is on hold, uninstalled PUBG and have been playing DBC 14 and Alien Isolation.
Cyberpunk 2077 had my attention but I'd rather wait for it to go on sale with regional pricing or giveaway instead of acquiring it by other means.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> My list:
> - Cyberpunk 2077
> - Horizon Zero Dawn
> - AC Valhalla
> - Watch Dogs Legion


Bottom two I am not so excited for. I think they've milked the AC series enough. They should put this on hold and bring back the Prince Of Persia series.

Haven't played any Watch Dogs game, so no opinion on those.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is it weird that I am not looking to buy/play any new games until I've gone through my existing library (at least the ones which I bought)? Witcher 2 is on hold, uninstalled PUBG and have been playing DBC 14 and Alien Isolation.
> Cyberpunk 2077 had my attention but I'd rather wait for it to go on sale with regional pricing or giveaway instead of acquiring it by other means.


Not weird at all. I am doing the same. Though I will get the new games eventually.

Witcher 2 I finished in a couple of days by binging on it. Finished Alien Isolation long time ago, but I had recently reinstalled it to play the DLCs.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Bottom two I am not so excited for. I think they've milked the AC series enough. They should put this on hold and bring back the Prince Of Persia series.
> 
> Haven't played any Watch Dogs game, so no opinion on those.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Right now if they bring back PoP, people will say that its similar to AC. Considering how well Origins & Odyssey turned out, if Valhalla is good, I don't mind at all.

WD1 was on free giveaway somewhere. I liked both WD1 & 2, definitely not a legendary game or anything but surely very good games if you liked a game like GTA V. Worth a try.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Not weird at all. I am doing the same. Though I will get the new games eventually.
> 
> Witcher 2 I finished in a couple of days by binging on it. Finished Alien Isolation long time ago, but I had recently reinstalled it to play the DLCs.
> 
> Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


Lockdown has helped me clear a lot of backlogs as well. Among the 4 I listed, I might only buy CP 2077 if its initial reviews are good. Others, I'm definitely buying on sales. 

If CP2077 gets listed at $43 on EGS & releases on time, you can get it for $33 with the $10 coupon. So a good 20% or so discount, which is what it should get on sales for maybe a year. Who knows if EGS' $10 coupons will make a return but it is surely a lifesaver for developing countries.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Lockdown has helped me clear a lot of backlogs as well. Among the 4 I listed, I might only buy CP 2077 if its initial reviews are good. Others, I'm definitely buying on sales.
> 
> If CP2077 gets listed at $43 on EGS & releases on time, you can get it for $33 with the $10 coupon. So a good 20% or so discount, which is what it should get on sales for maybe a year. Who knows if EGS' $10 coupons will make a return but it is surely a lifesaver for developing countries.


I'll probably buy it on GOG. That way I can support CDPR directly.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine:
Mafia 1: Definitive Edition
Cyberpunk 2077* (*Since it is a 1st person game, I will probably get motion sickness will decide after watching more gameplay videos)
Yakuza Like a Dragon
Horizon Zero Dawn PC


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 6, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077
AC Vallahala
Horizon Zero Dawn PC


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't look forward to playing new games since I have to finish my backlog first.
But Death Stranding PC is something that interests me.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 6, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I don't look forward to playing new games since I have to finish my backlog first.
> But *Death Stranding* PC is something that interests me.


That is a controversial game, people love that concept or hate the walking simulator.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2020)

Surprised to see literally everyone hyped for Cyberpunk. Can't even remeber the last game with such hype. Gta V? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

The only game with more hype is probably HL3. And it will probably never release.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2020)

Cyberpunk
Horizon Zero Dawn
Final Fantasy VII remake (PC)
Death Stranding


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2020)

Samurai Showdown is releasing tomorrow on EPIC Store


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 10, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Samurai Showdown is releasing tomorrow on EPIC Store


Samurai showdown reminded me of this game Guilty gear Strive




.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 19, 2020)

Bright Memory Infinite
*store.steampowered.com/app/1178830/Bright_Memory_Infinite/
Deathloop


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jun 25, 2020)

I am really pumped up for elden ring ,and I am surprised that no one else mentioned it already.
Ps. But I am really excited to play hl:alyx though , hope that the anticipated cheap vr. headset lauches sooner.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2020)

No one mentioned PS5 event games:
Spider-Man: Miles Morales
GhostWire : Tokyo
Watchdogs :Legion
Scarlet Nexus


----------



## khalil1210 (Jul 4, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn for PC will be released on August 7, 2020.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 4, 2020)

The biggest setback for cyberpunk 2077 will be its first person view. Definitely first person view gives motion sickness after playing half an hour. They should have chosen third person view like witcher or gta 5


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn for PC will be released on August 7, 2020.


Not to forget, launching at ₹1099 or ₹979 if bought during the steam sale.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2020)

Bruno said:


> I am really excited to play F1 2020 which gets release tomorrow.


Good for you. I did try F1 2019, surely an interesting game, completed its first season in campaign. Might buy another F1 game after a few years. It goes on sale within a few months, I remember buying F1 2019 for 700-800 after 2-3 months of launch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2020)

Bruno said:


> That's a really good deal, I like playing sports games, wanted to buy a tennis and a basketball game as well. I have the NBA game in my wishlist, but I haven't really seen any good tennis games.


Virtua Tennis


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2020)

Bruno said:


> That's a really good deal, I like playing sports games, wanted to buy a tennis and a basketball game as well. I have the NBA game in my wishlist, but I haven't really seen any good tennis games.


I play tennis with my friend inside GTA Online, he he he


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2020)

Have any of you bought any of the games you have listed?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Have any of you bought any of the games you have listed?


I ended up buying Fall Guys (didn't plan at all). Also, Project Cars 2 (after PC3 turned out very arcade like)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2020)

All of the games on my list are yet to be released.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 10, 2020)

Since there werent any general gaming thread i had to post this here..

Are there no Valorant players in this forum? Surprised to see no thread about it in TDF.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 10, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Have any of you bought any of the games you have listed?


No, I have a huge backlog of games to complete. first  But lost interest in horizon dawn because of bad port


----------



## Desmond (Sep 10, 2020)

mitraark said:


> Since there werent any general gaming thread i had to post this here..
> 
> Are there no Valorant players in this forum? Surprised to see no thread about it in TDF.


You could have created the thread yourself.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Have any of you bought any of the games you have listed?



Elden ring isn't out yet


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Have any of you bought any of the games you have listed?


I did preorder HZD & completed it. Luckily not much game crashes for me, enjoyed it. Will surely play it again after a year maybe. Apparently I will play Witcher 3 for the 3rd time when it gets the upgrade next year.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I did preorder HZD & completed it. Luckily not much game crashes for me, enjoyed it. Will surely play it again after a year maybe. Apparently I will play Witcher 3 for the 3rd time when it gets the upgrade next year.


How stable is it? I have been thinking of buying it but I hardly have time these days.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> How stable is it? I have been thinking of buying it but I hardly have time these days.


Now it has got many fixes. I started playing it after patch 1.01. The 1% low fps is still very low, but overall its running good for me.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I did preorder HZD & completed it.


The PC launch?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The PC launch?


Yes


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> How stable is it? I have been thinking of buying it but I hardly have time these days.


horizon zero is Perfectly stable for me.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 5, 2021)

Total War Warhammer 3 will probably be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2021)

iman335543 said:


> I loved Solitaire game as a pen and paper set. Now the Fact it is being published by CD Project Red, Makers of the Witcher series, makes it even more interesting.


Nice


----------



## Tusharma (May 19, 2021)

The new version of PUBG is about to come to India. I have ordered a Redmi Note 10S smartphone to play this game.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 19, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> The new version of PUBG is about to come to India. I have ordered a Redmi Note 10S smartphone to play this game.


is the Ban released in India ?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2021)

Rebranding the game IIRC. Calling it Battlegrounds Mobile or something.


----------



## Tusharma (May 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> is the Ban released in India ?


Yeah, the game has been rebranded like a rebranded smartphone and all the budget smartphone gamers are pretty excited about it. hahaha. Lots of new devices with Mediatek gaming processors coming up in the budget segment only because of this.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Lots of new devices with Mediatek gaming processors coming up in the budget segment only because of this.


No sane OEM launches a phone just for one game. All modern mobile SoCs are capable of gaming at some level and settings.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2021)

Tusharma said:


> Mediatek


Ugh....


----------



## chimera201 (May 27, 2021)

*d2skuhm0vrry40.cloudfront.net/2021/articles/2021-05-27-10-16/Uncharted.jpg
*media.giphy.com/media/eH986DlVKgHGfOmZ2w/giphy.gif


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2021)

I am only waiting for Bloodborne to come to PC, every other PS game I don't care about.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 28, 2021)

I want Uncharted Series to come to PC since I like the Indiana Jones look to it.
If possible every other older games plus newer ones should be able to be played on PC.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2021)

I was right,  sony wants to "create new fans to their ip", not necessarily release all games on the pc. We all got a taste of horizon zero dawn, now we must get a ps5 to play the next one.

This is halo 3 all over again.
Dammit sony, y u do dis


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I was right,  sony wants to "create new fans to their ip", not necessarily release all games on the pc. We all got a taste of horizon zero dawn, now we must get a ps5 to play the next one.
> 
> This is halo 3 all over again.
> Dammit sony, y u do dis


I don't pay much attention to new Sony games. I expect not to be able to play them, so that helps with the missing out part. 

Anyways their strategy surely works in developed countries where a lot of gamers have both a gaming PC & a PS5.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2021)

MMO is growing a lot in huge number surpassing the SP campaign


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## quicky008 (Aug 29, 2021)

tried aliens fireteam recently-suffice to say the only key combination i pressed after putting up with it for the first few mins was shift+delete.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


>


Even though I want to be excited, I am not because we don't know when it will come to PC. IF Sony exclusives start coming to PC even after 1 year of PS launch, would be great.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2022)

Gears of war 6 as and when they release it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2022)

The 22 most anticipated PC games of 2022


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

Rainbow Six Extraction Tips & Tricks - Guaranteed Extractions or Your Money Back


----------

